# Stronghold Kingdoms gleiche IP



## Toast mit Mett (28. Juli 2013)

Hey,
wir zibbeln seit neusten Stronghold Kingdoms in der WG. Die ersten 2 Tagen konnten wir uns noch Rohstoffe/Vasallen schicken. Heute erscheint beim Versuch folgende Meldung: Siehe Anhang.


Gibt es dafür ne Lösung ? Wir haben eine feste IP-Adresse. Gibts ein Tool, dass die IP verändert?


----------

